# Greenup, nothing huge, but,,,,,,



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Wipers were hitting Zoom Superflukes and Bass Assassins on a 3/8 oz leadhead. Color didn't seem to matter. You need to rest your arm, just cast to the shiners busting and catch a few White Bass. Even caught 2 Saugers who's eyes were bigger than their bellies 8 Wipers and I don't know how many White Bass, just dropping a Finesse Minnow right in front of me or a white crappie jig just bouncing it up and down. Don't let the high water keep you away.


----------



## lonnieblack1 (Apr 10, 2013)

have you seen any skipjacks or seen any one catching any


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Not yet,,,,, Welcome


----------



## lonnieblack1 (Apr 10, 2013)

thank you. and happy to be here


----------



## zippododa (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice fish there Dave. That high n muddy water can produce alot more than people realize. I will be playin in the chocolate milk come friday regardless. Just wish i lived a little closer .......


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

zippododa said:


> Nice fish there Dave. That high n muddy water can produce alot more than people realize. I will be playin in the chocolate milk come friday regardless. Just wish i lived a little closer .......
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 Not quite chocolate milk here, more like weak tea. I've been looking for you to come back down but it looks like you've been taking care of the "other" dam


----------

